# Costume Help.....



## PearlWhiteGT (Oct 13, 2009)

Going to do some sort of evil clown. Have the wig & face paint ready to go. Pretty much have what I want to wear but just seems to clean for some reason. Not sure if I should dirty it up or add some more stuff to it. Maybe some black buttons on the red vest? Going to get some red shoe laces & paint my nails black. I have a tool belt with plastic chains hanging from it sort of like when suspenders hang down. My horn & a couple of other things will be attached to it. Looking for ideas to take what I have & make it look crazy. Any help would be much appreciated. Snapped a couple of quick pics with my phone to see what I have so far. Please excuse the mess & quality of the pics.

Thanks


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Is he evil enough to have blood stains on his clothing?

I think swapping out the buttons for something bigger and darker is a good idea. Clowns are all about exaggeration, after all. As an alternative to dirtying it up, you might just try hitting parts of the clothing with coarse sandpaper or a wire brush to give it the appearance of wear.

BTW, we also do the "take a picture in the bathroom mirror" thing for our costumes every year:jol:


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Oct 13, 2009)

Blood stains is possible. Don't think I want to do the whole killer clown, more of a evil/psycho looking clown without all the gore. Not even sure if that makes makes sense or will even look good.


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Oct 13, 2009)

What would you recommend adding to the vest?


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

Baby doll heads would be extra creepy.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

A couple of thoughts/ideas:
Maybe using some of those plastic bear claws instead of traditional buttons, and make the foot/paw end look a bit ragged and bloody, and scuff and stain the rest of the tooth to help show age, and wear and tear.
Have the costume somewhat dirty, but also a bit ragged too. Kind of the "zombie" or "Risen from the dead" look. And make sure that the costume is a bit limp too, if it's too crisp and fluffy, even if it's dirty, makes it look like it just came out of the costume box.
If your clown is going to follow a theme or idea (e.g. a fireman, policeman, etc.) then outfit that theme with the small creepy stuff (small skulls, severed dolls heads, shrunken heads, fingers, toes, etc.). They should be fairly subtle so that the main theme is the point of focus.


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Oct 13, 2009)

How do I go about making the vest ragged?


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Oct 13, 2009)

Thinking of making some tears in the vest so the black from the shirt shows through. Also going to dirty up the clothes a little. I colored the buttons & pockets black to break up all the red a little. What do you guys think?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think you're on the right track


----------

